# Job-hopping in Dubai?



## thickodicko (Nov 13, 2012)

hopefully this is a stupid question...

following on about the thread i posted regarding employment for my nurse-practitioner wife:

its looking as though there is not a role equivalent to what she does in the UK over in Dubai, therefore a thought at the moment is that she gets a job - any health-based job - to keep herself busy, and then look for something she really wants to do whilst she is out there. (obviously she may like what she ends up doing and stays there but bear with me....)

Then I remembered a thread I half-read about a guy who was scared he was going to be banned from working for a year.

Does the 'no work within a year' only apply if you are fired?

i.e. are you free to move jobs and employers, or are you in with a specific employer for a given period of time?

(for the purposes of this question, assume that there are no minimum term clauses in the contract and any notice periods are served)


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Hiya Pal ..good luck with the move I'm also moving there with a mate of mine we are both from the North West -we haven't found any work yet to be honest we haven't actively been applying I've been to Dubs on many occasions but for my mate he's never been ..what industry are you moving into in Dubai


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

The ban applies for resignations and terminations. Job hopping if frowned upon so rather wait till she finds a job she thinks she can stay in for 2 years.


----------



## thickodicko (Nov 13, 2012)

s&s said:


> The ban applies for resignations and terminations. Job hopping if frowned upon so rather wait till she finds a job she thinks she can stay in for 2 years.


Thanks for the reply - sorry to be a pain, but to clarify - if she resigns from a company she is then banned from working? For how long? 2 years?


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

It's all rather complicated and it changes without any notice.

At the moment, if you have a limited contract (ie. for 2 or 3 years) and you resign or are terminated before the time period of the contract is up, you get a ban for 6 months. I have also heard of pele getting a ban for a year. 
If its an unlimited contract(ie. time period not specified but with a resignation clause of x amount of months notice) and you resign or are terminated before you have completed 2 years at the company, you get a ban for 6 months.


You could send Elphaba , on this site, a message to clarify . He is very knowledgable in this field and has all the answers to these types of questions.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Typo - pele means people. Ha ha


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

s&s said:


> If its an unlimited contract(ie. time period not specified but with a resignation clause of x amount of months notice) and you resign or are terminated before you have completed 2 years at the company, you get a ban for 6 months.


Apparently the ban is not applied if the employee is a graduate and has salary greater than 12K p.m. 
But best to check with Ministry of Labour, as it can be a bit confusing and more importantly applied inconsistently


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, you can have the ban lifted if specific requirements are met and specific documentation attested by a bunch of people but I don't personally have the specifics on that.

Bottom line, it's better not to swop jobs on a regular basis. 

Good luck


----------



## thickodicko (Nov 13, 2012)

very grateful to all for the replies - thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Note - Elphaba is a she. Either that or a flaming cross dresser


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh dear. My mistake.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

thickodicko said:


> very grateful to all for the replies - thanks


Good luck to your wife on finding a job in the health profession here. If she has an RN and substantial experience as a nurse practitioner, that is a help. You will read elsewhere about the challenges (low pay, long hours, and certain ethnicities are specified for job openings, usually non-Western, even for jobs at the American Hospital!!). Most of the health care openings are apparently word of mouth, not advertised online or in newspapers. Which means lots of friends, cousins and relatives of current staff get jobs, especially if they are the "right nationality", again usually non-Western. This is not a sweeping statement, just the simple, unfortunate fact. After 4 months here, it is clear my wife (who was a nursing assistant in the US) will not be working at this point, she is enjoying the expat woman life with her new friends, and not seeking to be mistreated or abused by individuals less experienced and qualified than she is.


----------



## thickodicko (Nov 13, 2012)

Roadworrier said:


> Good luck to your wife on finding a job in the health profession here. If she has an RN and substantial experience as a nurse practitioner, that is a help. You will read elsewhere about the challenges (low pay, long hours, and certain ethnicities are specified for job openings, usually non-Western, even for jobs at the American Hospital!!). Most of the health care openings are apparently word of mouth, not advertised online or in newspapers. Which means lots of friends, cousins and relatives of current staff get jobs, especially if they are the "right nationality", again usually non-Western. This is not a sweeping statement, just the simple, unfortunate fact. After 4 months here, it is clear my wife (who was a nursing assistant in the US) will not be working at this point, she is enjoying the expat woman life with her new friends, and not seeking to be mistreated or abused by individuals less experienced and qualified than she is.


i think that's half of the challenge - she's competing against people from other parts of the world who will happily (not sure if thats the right word to use) work for a lot less than perhaps they are worth.

When I am out there I plan to use a lot of my down time scouting around for her and finding roles that she could do - I also have a couple of business ideas that may or may not work, but we'll have to see what happens when I land next Friday night.

That said, factor in she won't be paying tax, the income on the roles with less kudos than she is used to are enough to pay the rent on a villa.... so at this point, at least, maybe she could still stay busy... (this was the original thinking behind my question in the first place)

Its exciting times, thats for sure

(and I'm a little bit crapping myself!)


----------



## reelgirl (Jan 18, 2013)

Do you know if there are many opportunities in the tv/film industry in Abu Dhabi and how is there for African American females. 

I appreciate your honesty and you can pm me if need be.

Thank you.


----------

